# Question for switching email accounts



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I have just recently made a new gmail account and added my contacts to it so that I could I use it as my main account for my charge. Everything has gone fine except after restoring apps with titanium, I can't update apps that I purchased with my other account. How can I add those purchases to my new account? 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never figured out a way to move purchases between accounts. Google does not provide a way, so the last I knew, the only way was to contact the seller, tell them the situation, and convince them to refund your money on the original purchase so you can make the new purchase. Some will, some won't. Some that will do it will ask that you make the new purchase first on the same device as the original purchase before they'll refund the money.

If you search on Google's help forums, there's lots of people asking this question, and nothing but radio silence from Google as to whether they're even considering offering it.

Edit: There is a way if you link both accounts on your device, to go into Market, hit menu, and select accounts so you can download your purchases that way.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I've never figured out a way to move purchases between accounts. Google does not provide a way, so the last I knew, the only way was to contact the seller, tell them the situation, and convince them to refund your money on the original purchase so you can make the new purchase. Some will, some won't. Some that will do it will ask that you make the new purchase first on the same device as the original purchase before they'll refund the money.
> 
> If you search on Google's help forums, there's lots of people asking this question, and nothing but radio silence from Google as to whether they're even considering offering it.
> 
> Edit: There is a way if you link both accounts on your device, to go into Market, hit menu, and select accounts so you can download your purchases that way.


Thanks, I had to switch accounts but it worked.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, if you could move between accounts, piracy would be even easier than it already is.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

